# 1966 dash question



## MyOldGoat (Jan 15, 2012)

HI, im working on my car right now and I have a question..was a dash pad a standard option. My dash has factory looking plugs where the pad would mount to. This car was parked since 1981 with all its equipment..however there was never a dash pad on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes they all came with dash pads....Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes you will need to find a new pad (good luck), or find an old core and have it re-vinyled. I have one i will be using to mock up gauge pods that i may be willing to part with when i get molds made, i will be posting the process once i get a little time here to work on it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

1964 and 1965 GTO's came with or without dash pads. I've had '65's both ways. Eric is right on the '66 up, though: All '66 -up cars had the pad.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I bought a new dash pad.... right around $200 Looks great. Haven't tried to fit it yet.


----------



## MyOldGoat (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I heard a little bit about about 64/65 having it as an option wasn't as sure about 66.


----------



## MyOldGoat (Jan 15, 2012)

*Picture of plugs*

Heres what the metal plugs look like


----------

